# Can I change my assigned recruiting center?



## timed (15 May 2016)

I did the online application to apply as a DEO and was assigned to Barrie. However, Toronto and Hamilton is closer to where I live.


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2016)

timed said:
			
		

> I did the online application to apply as a DEO and was assigned to Barrie. However, Toronto and Hamilton is closer to where I live.



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

Switching Recruiting centres mid application  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120448.0



			
				Warrant Officer Robert said:
			
		

> To have your current file/application transferred, you will need to contact and/or visit the nearest Recruiting Detachment in your new location and ask for your file to be transferred.


----------



## timed (15 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> From Ask a CAF Recruiter,
> 
> Switching Recruiting centres mid application
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/120448.0



Thank you, Mike.


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2016)

timed said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mike.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## DAA (16 May 2016)

timed said:
			
		

> I did the online application to apply as a DEO and was assigned to Barrie. However, Toronto and Hamilton is closer to where I live.



Check with the Recruiting Detachment in Barrie as you might live within their area of coverage.  You can ask to have your file transferred to a closer Detachment but that will be up to them.


----------

